# Ok, not exactly a case mod, but a mod none the less



## garrry73 (Dec 27, 2008)

Im building a gaming chair and hope to use a keyboard from an old laptop i had. I like the smaller profile of the board so i can type with one hand. I was thinking of countersinking it into a slanted piece of wood and having it positioned to where I can just lower my hand and type. My problem is I have no idea where the 24 wires (from the hp omnibook 4150) would connect to my computer. Kinda silly? Thats what my bro thought, but when I put it where I want it to go, it all seemed right. Any help of suggestions would be great.

thanks...
...Gary


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Those 24 wires (ribbon cable?) would connect to a keyboard encoder (decoder?) chip in the laptop. Have you looked into getting one of the 88/89 key mini keyboards? They are basically a standard kb without the number pad. Some are even available with the touch pad.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I like GC's idea. They are just as small as most laptop keyboards and use standardized cabling. You could even integrate a USB hub into the chair!


----------



## raptor_pa (Dec 5, 2008)

Logitech netplay keyboard p/n:867199-0100 Model# Y-UC29 It is actually smaller than my Laptop KB - Numpad like a Laptop, Letters are all full sized keys. We have three of them on machines in the lab to reduce counter space useage.


----------

